
Hermit: a font for programmers, by a programmer - joeyespo
http://pcaro.es/p/hermit
======
crazygringo
> _a font for programmers, by a programmer_

> _Every glyph was carefully planned and calculated, according to defined
> principles and rules. For this reason, Hermit is coherent and regular._

I hate to say this, but a font by a programmer makes as much sense as a
database library by a font designer. Good font design is not about
calculations or following principled rules; it's about what looks good to the
eye, and it takes a tremendous amount of skill and experience.

And to my eye, at least, the font is incredibly difficult to read. It
literally looks like a font designed by an engineer for a plotter, not
something designed for the human eye or legibility.

Good fonts follow intuitive rhythms, they focus on word shapes (not just
letter shapes), natural curves, there's a tremendous amount of subtlety that
goes into achieving a proper sense of balance between letterforms, and a lot
of things are actually _different_ between letters/curves/etc. so that they
_look_ the same to the eye in the end. Even with "utilitarian" fonts like
monospace ones.

"Carefully planned and calculated" is a great recipe for building a bridge,
but not for building a font, unfortunately.

~~~
alipang
Wow, that's a boring attitude. I think it's great this guy is interested in
typography and crafting his own fonts, and that the results are quite nice,
professional or not, with the right principles or not.

Just don't get why it's on the front page before release though. I guess for
comments, but add a place where I can sign up to be notified when it's done or
something...

~~~
crazygringo
Sorry if I come across as too negative -- I definitely 100% support people
trying out new things.

[Edit: I think the rest of this comment was too negative, and the guy
submitting it doesn't seem to be the author of the font, which I didn't
realize, so was perhaps not really applicable. Never mind!]

~~~
ebzlo
It's negative, but I can definitely appreciate the honesty. Those who don't
like it can ignore it, but I'm happy to see comments like this peppered about
rather than a series of congratulatory messages and "obligatory" pats on the
back.

------
chasing
I don't think it's perfect, but I respect the attempt.

One quick note, though. One header in that write-up boldly states: "I am not a
designer." Have some self-esteem! You're totally a designer. You're taking the
steps that real designers [should] take when creating functional designs. You
have design principles and goals and are aiming to satisfy those with a little
ingenuity and creativity.

You're a designer. Own it!

~~~
lowboy
I appreciate your positive attitude toward expanding one's skillset, and I
agree that he should remove "I am not a designer". But I believe the creator
when he says that he is not a designer, and I don't think it would be
appropriate for us to say that he is a designer at this point.

I like cooking, and I can make some tasty meals, but I am not a chef.

I like drawing things in my notebook here and there, but I am not an artist.

I enjoy the occasional minor home improvement/repair project (renter) and
woodworking challenge, but I am not a contractor nor a woodworker.

I've been making web sites and apps for a decade now, and I am a developer.
I've been taking photos for a good part of that decade as well and I am a
photographer (mostly amateur, though I have made some money from it).

Declaring yourself "a ______" in this way implies that you have achieved some
level of experience, or at least that you are devoting or have devoted a
significant chunk of time to the pursuit. I just don't know if the creator has
put in this time, or considers it a significant enough pursuit to call himself
a designer.

~~~
chasing
I get what you're saying, but disagree. "Chef" kind of already means
"professional cook" and "contractor" is kind of a legal term when it comes to
construction, but if you draw in your notebook, you're definitely an artist.
You may not be a good one! And you may not be professional. But who cares?

This is why we have qualifiers: "I'm an award-winning chef." "I'm a world-
renowned artist." "I'm a professional designer." Of course you shouldn't go
around calling yourself a doctor just because you once successfully took an
aspirin to get rid of a headache. But when it comes to creative endeavors, I
think more people should be proud of the creative act itself, even if it's not
great on some objective scale. And I wish more people would attempt casual
acts of creativity. And I think those who do deserve to wear the title of
"artist, "designer," "cook," "painter," "writer," or whatever.

~~~
lowboy
I too wish people would attempt casual acts of creativity and be more proud of
the creative act itself. But they can do that without being "a(n) ______"
after their first and possibly only attempt.

I'm not saying that there needs to be an objective standard of quality or
number of hours put into an endeavour - even a terrible fisherman is still a
fisherman if s/he practices it. But I wouldn't go fishing once and declare
myself a fisherman if I had no followup experience. If I were to say "I'm a
fisherman" in conversation, I think it would demonstrate a lack of common
understanding about what that sentence implies, or duplicity at worst (trying
to curry favour from a fishing enthusiast boss, for example).

I get what you're saying and I know you're coming from a positive place. I
just think that it runs counter to the common interpretation of "a(n) _____",
and I'd rather preserve that interpretation because it's useful.

------
jamesaguilar
It's hard for me to imagine ever finding anything better than Ubuntu Mono, but
for those who haven't found a love of their font-life, now might be a helpful
time to relink to the one slant article I ever saw:
[http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~what-are-the-best-
programming...](http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~what-are-the-best-programming-
fonts)

~~~
hobb0001
I'm not sure I'd care to code with this:
[http://i.imgur.com/Pu4FHi4.png](http://i.imgur.com/Pu4FHi4.png)

I like to code with about a 9 point font, in order to maximize the amount of
code per screen without going too far into the illegible. At that size, the
proportions of even a single pixel are large enough to make any anti-aliasing
annoying. You lose the sharp contrast that every good font needs to have along
its edges.

Bitmap fonts are my favorites.

~~~
userulluipeste
"Bitmap fonts are my favorites."

Mine too. Dina is my font of choice for now, also because it does a good job
"to maximize the amount of code per screen without going too far into the
illegible", among other things. If you code just with ASCII, maybe you'd like
to try it if you haven't already.

------
dubcanada
Besides picking apart small issues like the u and m and proportions, I think
my main issue seems to be that your website does not showcase the font
anywhere besides screenshots at the very bottom.

People don't care about your story, updates, information, etc (as much). They
want to see your font. Make it shown at the very top so I don't have to scroll
3 pages to see a screenshot link. Take a look at how other font people
showcase their fonts, something like a nice picture like
[http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-
pro....](http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html) is
all you need. But showcase it!

Overall though, I actually really like it. I think I'll give it a try when it
comes out.

~~~
fragsworth
> Besides picking apart small issues like the u and m and kerning,

Kerning? It's a monospace font. You don't kern monospace fonts.

~~~
dubcanada
Wrong word, I meant proportions. I don't like some of the character heights
and proportions.

------
kaplejon
This font will drive a dyslexic programmer mad.

I want to like this font. I love the theory and craft behind its creation. And
it will no doubt work for some people (just reading through the comments that
is obvious).

But from the first view, and at all pt sizes, something felt a little off-
kilter. It took me longer to read through the lorem ipsum and other sample
text. I had to focus more at the individual characters, which is perhaps
exactly the opposite of the goal. And I think this was even magnified by the
monospacing.

This font is clean. Nicely designed. But again, it will not work for a
dyslexic programmer. The rules became restrictive, forced a little too much
individual, systematic design, without looking at the whole.

What I mean is that too many characters are weighted in such a way that it
fights the character's basic orientation. The '8', '9', 'e', 'a', and many
others, pull themselves down. I 'feel' them swinging on their axis and hanging
upside down. I feel other letter's rotating around a vertical axis. The
letters feel unbalanced, sitting uneasy on one axis or another. The characters
were so over-engineered, I'm not sure they have soul.

But there are many fonts out there, and just because this will not work for
some people isn't reason enough to say it won't anybody. Kudos to the effort
and experimentation.

------
k_bx
"m" doesn't seems nice
[http://pcaro.es/i/Hermit_10pt.png](http://pcaro.es/i/Hermit_10pt.png)

~~~
VLM
I studied the Lorem Ipsum (thats why its there) and the "es" doesn't look so
hot either next to each other. Or was that "se" hard to tell.

The designer should be proud that the worst problems that can be found by
picky people who stare at screens for 12 hours a day are relatively minor and
easily fixable. Its a good programming font. Once its an "apt-get" away (and
what are its licensing terms? I must have missed that part) I'll probably
deploy it and use it.

~~~
pcrh
The upper-case S looks like it is about to topple forwards.

------
hoov
I feel the need to include the obligatory link to PragmataPro:
[http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm](http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm).

I couldn't be happier with this font, and feel like it was worth every penny.
It did take some time to adjust to the narrow width of the characters, but it
looks totally natural to me now. I also love that the author keeps updating
the font regularly. In particular, adding in the Powerline glyphs was great.

~~~
swah
I kinda like it when big, but then when I set it small, I change to a bitmap
font like 6x13 and it looks better :(

------
Kurtz79
"but a font by a programmer makes as much sense as a database library by a
font designer."

"a bridge for pedestrians, by a pedestrian".

I wonder why when a designer kind of guy tries to get into programming he
generally gets encouraged and when a programmer tries to do some artsy/design
stuff he gets slammed down ?

~~~
jlgreco
_" I wonder why when a designer kind of guy try to get into programming he
generally gets encouraged and when a programmer tries to do some artsy/design
stuff he gets slammed down ?"_

Because, despite frequent claims to the contrary, this
industry/community/profession is actually pretty damn inclusive.

~~~
cgranade
As long as you aren't female. [http://t.co/PFuwmChLkQ](http://t.co/PFuwmChLkQ)

------
jgreen10
To me, Consolas is the only programming font that looks natural, as if it
isn't even monospace.

------
perlpimp
Ok I hate being likbaited into wondering about a page hunting for a download
link, only for a link to be bogus and then there is no font. You know what I
mean.

I also like fonts that look great without anti-aliasing. There are no examples
of that there. And that is where it is the hard work begins(in making fonts).
Font kerning is a sucha nitpicky process. Especially when you consider many
font sizes and have excellent rendering for each on of them (without
antialiasing.)

There is no opinion about the font from me - there as there is no font and I
can't try that. Probably better compose a font and then ask for opinion.

------
richardlblair
Hey man, I give you full props for making a font. Not an easy thing to do,
especially for a programmer.

That said, I find it hard to look at and hard to visually parse. Keep at it
though, I have faith that you will hit that sweet spot eventually.

------
mabbo
This font will make engineer-types happy, because it's been made in methods
that engineers understand and like. Reminds me of Soylent- we don't need to
listen to experts in that field, because this is a person I can relate to just
going ahead and _doing it_.

I'm not saying this guy should stop- quite the opposite, please explore, have
fun with this, learn. It's the most wonderful thing a person can do.

I don't want to criticize him for trying, I want to criticize _us_ for loving
it. Yes, myself included.

We're falling for the same trap that is used in those ads about how a stay at
home mom came up with a new skin treatment. People want to believe that they
are brilliant, that they are right. When they see someone just like them going
against the grain, they want to believe that person is correct.

So the next time you see a post that says "Made by an ENGINEER" and it isn't
something an engineer normally makes, do a quick "%s/engineer/stay at home
mom/g".

------
donut2d
Looks interesting. Really wish I could download it now. I definitely want to
see it when it's done, but how will know when that is? If I had even a beta
version to play with I'm much more likely to remember to check for updates
later.

That said, I'm really happy to see more programming fonts! I love
Inconsolata[1] and used to use it for everything. However, recently I've been
using Source Code Pro[2] and can't break myself away from it.

[1]:
[http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html](http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html)
[2]:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/sourcecodepro.adobe/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/sourcecodepro.adobe/)

------
tantalor
> You BLEW UP all my monthly bandwidth.

This is why static content should be served on GitHub, or a similar zero-cost
and unlimited-bandwidth host.

------
lechevalierd3on
it look nice but without download link, I kinda wonder what this post doing
here...

------
delinka
I applaud this effort. It's always good to step out of your area of expertise
and try something else. It's how lots of people got started programming. (e.g.
"I was a loan officer and was tired of calculating amortization schedules on
my HP calculator...") It's even better that he's documenting the experience.

Too bad he's doing it publicly because the first comment I see on HN is
insulting criticism. Geez, people, you can't even download the font yet to see
if it even works for you! _And_ he's said it's not done yet. Cut the guy some
slack.

------
rhythmvs
When hackers start designing typefaces — lovely! But nothing new under the
sun: Don Knuth worked together with Hermann Zapf (e.g. on the
design/development of AMS Euler). Before that legendary collaboration, Knuth
worked alone on his Computer Modern Family — which is, by all means, a feat of
clever programming in ways designers never could think/dream of (parameterized
design variables, etc.). But Knuth eventually realised he needed the help of a
vetted calligrapher and type designer like Zapf to get the best out of his
software — and improve on it (Knuth’s account on the collaboration is a great
read). A lot can be said (and has been said) on design principles, objective
geometry vs optical subjectivism, quantifiability, measurability and
programmability in and of type design. Adrian Frutiger probably goes farthest
in this theoretical thinking.

Anyhow: I fully support hackers who engage in typography and type design. I
fancied both the designer/developer of Hermit, as the HN community in general
might be interested to hear the opinion of the type design pro’s. They’ve had
their dedicated forum since 2000. I cross-posted the link to this thread on
Typohile.com in the hope typophiles over there would want to share their
views. If you’re interested, it’s here:
[http://typophile.com/node/106204](http://typophile.com/node/106204)

------
shellehs
Now it's 404 the site said:

 _The server can not find the requested page:_

* /p/hermit (port 80)* _Please forward this error screen to pcaro.es 's WebMaster._

------
SCdF
So the server has been crushed under the boot of hacker news.

Does anyone have a cached copy?

~~~
schappim
Try this:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:VWYxxWU...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:VWYxxWUY8NIJ:pcaro.es/p/hermit+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au)

~~~
SCdF
Yeah, that gets the text but unfortunately no pictures of the font :-(

------
welder
Looks ok, but how is this better than Consolas or Anonymous Pro fonts?

Here's a screenshot of my Vim using Anonymous Pro:

[https://github.com/alanhamlett/Alan-
vimrc#screenshot](https://github.com/alanhamlett/Alan-vimrc#screenshot)

------
lectrick
Ugh. This is terrible. Use Anonymous or Anonymous Pro.

[http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-
pro](http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-pro)

------
mistercow
This looks nice, although it might be a little wide for my tastes.

One feature I would love to have (for some reason) in a programming font would
be ligatures for multi-character operators. For example, >= would turn into ≥,
!= into ≠, && into ∧, -> into →, => into ⇒, etc. Obviously all of these would
have to have extra spacing to preserve the monospaceness (although I'm not
sure really how crucial that is, as long as you don't go into fractional
character widths).

------
fournm
I like the look of this--not necessarily for my daily coding font (Source Code
Pro, lately, but Consolas works in a pinch) though it would definitely help
for any presentation that needs to display code.

It just looks like a good presentation font to me, with how clean it is at the
larger sizes. Might be my love of 8-bit gaming readable fonts, though.

------
skrebbel
I find the code really easy to read, but I find the comments and prose really
difficult to read. I'm not sure whether that's good, but I lean towards "no".

Nevertheless, nice project! Don't let the naysayers hold you back; programmers
can get into font design just like font designers can get into programming.

------
chengiz
I do not like the Courier style "m" with unequal gap. Also the t and f bar not
crossing on the left. Makes the gaps look large with the succeeding letter,
notice potato at small point.

The x-height is too small, makes some letters undifferentiable at small size.

Also if it's programming, need more examples. For example ( next to <.

~~~
drivers99
I agree about the cross-stroke. I have to do a double-take every time every
time I see a 't'. Also, missing the first downstroke of 'n' and 'r' throws me
off ('m' less so).

------
the_french
I this is a really font, and I appreciate the clear set of rules and guides
that help establish the coherence of the font. However, I dislike the overall
appearance and I think I'll be sticking the the default Sublime font (Menlo)
which I have no trouble reading and is more aesthetically pleasing.

~~~
astrodust
Lack of a bold weight is also making this non-viable.

------
McUsr
Hello.

I can't tell if this looks ugly or not, before I try it, I really can't relate
to the aestethics, before I have tried to use it for a while. What really
matters most to me, is how perceivable the source code becomes with it, that
is with what ease I read it. I look forward to the download. :)

------
moondowner
What about Cyrillic support? One of the main reasons why PT Mono and DejaVu
Sans Mono are my favorites...

------
Dirlewanger
What's the font of the website's title? That font is ten times better than the
showcased font.

~~~
sp332
It's Roboto.

------
RamiK
Very nice looking glyphs.

Notes:

* I think "sadipscing" shows a minor kerning issue after the "i"s in the 14pt example image. Or is it the monospace's odd number of pixels issue?

* Similarly the "k"s.

* Maybe you should substitute the python example with a C one with curly brackets and semicolons...

Anyhow, a very good looking font.

------
grannyg00se
Looks good to me but I think I would prefer if the cross bars (eg: on t and f)
actually crossed the vertical lines a little bit. Also that upper hook on the
f looks somewhat comical.

Great job though. I could definitely put this font to use without feeling a
strong urge to change it.

~~~
ajanuary
Making the crossbars cross the vertical lines would also allow the the
character to be more centered. At the moment at smaller sizes you get a
noticeable gap between the 't' and the 'a' in 'potato'.

------
Rickasaurus
Seems a bit too wide for my taste, and all the characters seem slightly
shifted to the left.

------
ansible
Looking at the 14-point sample, the weight of the lower-case 'y' is too light
compared to the neighbours. Same for the 'v' for that matter. I don't much
care for the '9' either, but I can't tell you exactly why.

Good luck!

------
x0n
Unfortunately this looks like to me like a really incongruous terminal font
one would see on a computer screen in the 80s. I wish he would qualify his
goals by explaining what he didn't like about all of the other fonts he
listed.

------
nkuttler
More open source fonts are great! But as somebody who doesn't know too much
about fonts my first thought was.. I could as well code in Comic Sans. I don't
mean belittle any work, it's just what crossed my mind.

------
brianpgordon
Is the shading effect that is visible on the glyphs a part of the font or due
to some postprocessing done by his font renderer configuration? I think it
looks rather bad, but I've always disabled Cleartype et al.

------
Pxtl
In 8 point font it reminds me a lot of the fonts you'd see in old low-res
(320x200) videogames. I didn't look in close, but the corners even looked
darkened like you'd see in those sorts of fonts.

~~~
bluedino
It's very 'square', it just doesn't look right to me. Not sure if if it's the
spacing or if it's just too 'wide'.

------
D9u
I think that there should have been example usage of the new font within the
web page rather than a link to an image...

That said, I like the font, so am also dismayed that there is no download
available.

Which formats are going to be released?

------
antihero
Personally I'm a fan of using bitmap fonts - currently I use Tamzen for my
shell/editor:

[https://github.com/sunaku/tamzen-font](https://github.com/sunaku/tamzen-font)

~~~
anonymous
Ooh, very nice. I like bitmap fonts too, but I use Terminus and GNU Unifont
(fallback for glyphs not in Terminus) myself.

~~~
m_ram
I use Terminus too. To me, nothing is more readable [1] than Terminus [2] with
the solarized-dark [3] color scheme.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/J7M22rc.png](http://i.imgur.com/J7M22rc.png)

[2] [http://terminus-font.sourceforge.net](http://terminus-
font.sourceforge.net)

[3]
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

------
lnanek2
Honestly, I work mostly in Java, and almost never see anything that has to be
lined up based on character width. So I turned off mono long ago and just use
the best font I can find, not some mono variant.

------
bhz
I, for one, really like his use of potato.

Also, thanks for sharing. I disagree with any people saying engineers can't
make fonts. It's like saying engineers can't possibly have any other skills.
Font away!

------
sagarjauhari
"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded The server is temporarily unable to service your
request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try
again later. "

Argh, couldn't even catch a glimpse

------
samograd
I'm liking OCRA lately: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCR-
A_font](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCR-A_font)

    
    
        apt-get install fonts-ocr-a

------
kenbellows
At first glance, I really like it. It's very friendly and relaxing.

------
jlgaddis
Looked great on the web page so I downloaded it, installed it, and set my
(XFCE) terminal to use it. It looks like crap, for some reason, and I quickly
switched back to my normal font.

------
fyolnish
Kind of looks like a bitmap font that had hq2x applied to it

------
ratherhost
Bitstream Vera Sans is better than Hermit IMHO, since it already exists and
has no 'Cons', only 'Pros'.

Consolas and Bitstream Vera Sans are unbeatable!

~~~
dubcanada
Try Source Code Pro, by Adobe.

------
pekk
When you release this, please release source files under a permissive license
(like inconsolata has) so that others can make their own variations.

------
RexRollman
Nice article. Personally, I am a big fan of Tamsyn. When I installed Debian
earlier today, it was the first thing I downloaded after Xorg.

------
Inetgate
It seems that link is 404 not found. Is it changed?

------
bluedino
Are there any fonts designed specifically for Retina displays yet? Or does
that just imply 'no font smoothing and large sizes'?

------
tzakrajs
Inconsistent kerning is my biggest complaint when attempting to read code with
this font. The t and f bump to the left is jarring.

------
krainboltgreene
Looks pretty good at lower sized fonts, but I regularly work in 24pt font size
and it looks terrible at that size. Too bad.

~~~
shubb
I usually code around 10pt - more would mean I couldn't fit enough code on the
screen... Are you talking about coding at 24pt? I'm interested why you'd do
that?

~~~
VLM
Screen DPI varies widely and usually isn't correctly configured if it is at
all. My main coding desktop is a little small at 14pt and probably should be a
big larger. This is a pretty small monitor holds just a little more than a
piece of physical paper and is driven natively at 1280x1024.

Someone with a "living room TV" sized mere 720px monitor is going to have a
completely different perspective on what is too big or too small.

This is aside from the "my classes are 5000 lines long" problem which may or
may not exist and may or may not be required by peculiar exceptional business
needs anyway (required as opposed to being a style "problem")

And to add yet another orthogonal dimension to the problem, I code full screen
using awesome as a WM... I use all of my screen for code except two text line
equivalents at the top. I can see how someone who is tab bar'd menu'd windowed
down at a tiny little fraction of a monitor might need a smaller font just to
see anything. I've seen screens decorated up to the point that the actual
content only has a post card sized space to work in, surrounded by massive
unproductive clutter. They're going to need a tiny font indeed...

~~~
shubb
I don't know if you ever find yourself in a situation where you can't avoid
eclipse. The tabbarmenuwindow problem is truly horrible.

------
nijiko
Eh, this font could use a little TLC on some of the glyphs. However, it is
easily readable and looks fine at 10 pt.

------
tuananh
is it just me or i find it really hard to read/look at it. reading speed
reduced like more than half.

------
wreckimnaked
I'm a Ricty user, but Hermit looks really good, nice job! Also, loved that
jellybean colorscheme.

------
hawkw
Looks like we crashed his webhost. :(

------
xuhu
Please make the characters taller (h/w ratio), they seem a little fat.

Otherwise I like how it looks overall.

------
eksith
I like it. There's a hint of Consolas in there, I feel along with Bitstream
Vera Sans Mono.

------
blt
IMO, the rough shapes of the letters are too similar. It's not very legible.

------
csense
This looks like a monospace version of Comic Sans to me! Is this a joke?

------
SkyMarshal
Looks good, please do repost when you've got some downloads ready.

------
Raphmedia
I think it works very well. I can read it with no effort at all at 8pt!

------
ankurpatel
The page is dead. Does anyone have the updated link?

------
ChrisArchitect
Proggy fonts, swear by em

noticed the domain is expired tho.....doh

~~~
quarterto
There's a .tgz of all the variants and formats on the AUR:
[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/proggyfonts/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/proggyfonts/)

------
thezilch
A strong contender to Proggy Clean or ProFont.

------
smrtinsert
Release soon! Really excited about this.

------
gocard
WTF is wrong with Courier New? Haha, just kidding.

~~~
collyw
Can you explain to a font ignoramus like me what is wrong with it?

~~~
gocard
It's a serif font, which makes it noisier in my opinion. It's also a
relatively thin font, making it more difficult to read.

~~~
leokun
The l has a serif, but other characters do not.

~~~
gocard
On Courier New? Mmmm, a lot of the characters have serifs.

------
spacecadet
it is subjective. non-argument.

------
ratsimihah
DoS.

------
jkcl
It's ugly. Let's move on.

------
icecreampain
There's no download link. That means the font doesn't exist. And what grinds
my gears even more: by submitting NOTHING the submitter has earned by hate and
the maker of the font, no matter how nice the font may or may not be, will
ensure that I will never mention the font to anyone. And if anyone dares name
the font they will be getting an earful in return.

Submitting garbage (non-existent garbage) like that is like promising to do
something... later. And never delivering.

~~~
bluedino
It's coming soon - I think he wanted some input before making a release.

~~~
progx
Hope you release them soon, i want to test them in real :)

